# looking for cobia jigs



## bigbass14.3

Hello all,

I am looking for a cobia jig some refer to as a ding a ling jig , I can not find any in any store can some help me find some I would like to find some in hot pink , Orange, or chartreuse , you can send me a e-mail at [email protected]
thanks for the help

Jason Jennings


----------



## bigbass14.3

*cobia jigs*

does anyone have a suggestion to the best cobia jigs?


----------



## jhmorgan

I imagine your sight fishing, but are you lookin for a boat jig or a pier jig? What part of FL? Panhandle area?


----------



## SmoothLures

How big? I do custom tackle. PM me.


----------



## bigbass14.3

I am sight casting from a pier , but fish in north carolina. Since most cobia fishing is done in fl I figured I would ask there.


----------



## SnookMook

What do this jigs look like? Down here in Florida I've caught a number of cobia on the Doc's Goofy Jigs and the Silly Willy Jigs. Have you seen what those look like? Here they are.


----------



## TreednNC

Once while swimming cross turtle creek
Man them snappers right at my feet
Sure was hard swimming cross that thing
with both hands holding my dingaling


----------



## bigbass14.3

I had not seen those this jig was made by someone named frank helton ( some call it a helton head jig)


----------



## emanuel

I think that's close to what you're looking for. Every shop in the Panhandle carries a variety of cobia jigs and there's alot of people who make them. Here's a couple more pictures of various cobia jigs:


----------



## panhandler

half hitch tackle in Panama City has the full-head and half-head ding-a-ling jigs. for pier fishing the big ben, no alibi, and octopus heads are good. the jigs on the wood rack in the pic are all big bens. the squid heads in the other picture make good boat jigs.


----------



## emanuel

I imagine alot of people up in NC have never seen these fancy jigs. I'm sure you could buy some and keep them handy for the summer when you guys are kingfishing.


----------



## SeaBit

Just FYI, Half Hitch in FL does not carry the 'Ding-a-Ling' Cobia jig. They sell a "knock off" of Capt. Frank Helton's jigs. The only places to buy 'Frank Helton's Original Ding-a-Ling Cobia Jigs' at this time are: Pat's Bait and Tackle in Ft. Walton Bch., FL, Dizzy Lizzy's, Hot Spots B&T and Reel Fun B&T in Pensacola, FL or directly from us, SeaBit Tackle Co.
My father-in-law, Frank Helton, pioneered modern day Cobia fishing with his famous 'Ding-a-Ling' Cobia jigs which we (SeaBit Tackle) have produced since 2005.


----------



## emanuel

Hey, welcome aboard. I finally got to meet Frank a few weeks back and had been meaning to post the correction on this.

For those not from the Panhandle, Frank Helton is probably one of the best, if not the best cobia fishermen in the area. The jigs are outstanding.


----------



## SeaBit

Thanks Emanuel, good to be on here!
Hopefully, next year we'll have Frank's jigs at alot more places
:fishing:


----------



## emanuel

I plan on picking up a few next chance I get.


----------



## montylfl

For cobia nothing beats a 12 to 18inch eel lure with two hooks. Look for them on the surface and cast ahead of them. Zip it right past their nose and FISH ON!!!!!!!

I always keep a rod rigged this way. Never know when a bruiser will swim by.

Those Doc jigs and silly willy's at great fish finding rigs but for cobia you have to see them to hook them


----------



## montylfl

bigbass14.3 said:


> I had not seen those this jig was made by someone named frank helton ( some call it a helton head jig)


Sorry but I think you are wrong Doc's Goofy Jigs have been around the long time. Developed and made in Pinellas County Florida, Doc's Jigs come in a variety of sizes and colors. All of these jigs are handmade and Doc will even go as far as painting special colors for some requests. Doc's regular Goofy Jig in yellow is by far the best seller, but the yellow Goofy 3 or G3 is extremely effective as well.

Frank created the ding a ling lure


----------



## sprtsracer

Montylfl: Maybe I can clarify with some editing. I think this is what he was saying:

_Referring to SnookMook's post:_ "I had not seen those." _Referring to his original post_ "This jig _(the one he was originally asking about and the one he was looking for)_was made by someone named frank helton ( some call it a helton head jig).


----------



## SeaBit

*some pix of the Frank Helton Ding a Ling Jig*


----------



## SeaBit

*Ding-a-Ling Cobia Jigs*

Jason, (bigbass14.3) sending you some 'Ding-a-Ling' Cobia jigs this Thursday so, you should get'em next week. Good Luck!!:fishing:


----------



## montylfl

sprtsracer said:


> Montylfl: Maybe I can clarify with some editing. I think this is what he was saying:
> 
> _Referring to SnookMook's post:_ "I had not seen those." _Referring to his original post_ "This jig _(the one he was originally asking about and the one he was looking for)_was made by someone named frank helton ( some call it a helton head jig).



Thanks


----------

